# feeding tube



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

hello im originally from lebanon(beirut) living in usa. before my wife delivered our second child we planned to move back to beirut after baby was a year old. the problem is that our son was born with an unexpected birth defect and requires at home feeeding tube. we have nurse come to our home once a week to check on him and draw labs. he lost a portion of his bowel that was twisted before he born is what haappened. anyways hes on feeding tube /tpn. im wondering if anyone has experience with a baby like ours in lebanon? his condition is chronic and he will be with a feeding tube for years. we cant stay in usa because we have no family. my wife had to quit her job to care for our him. financially we need support of family back in leb and emotionally support. it takes alot to raise a child with special medical needs and would love to be around our family and my kids to know their grandparents. any advice or nurses with info i would appreciate.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you checked with the hospitals who are in the area you are moving back to? They should be able to tell you what type of services they can provide for your son and also information about nurses that can come to your home. They may also be able to provide information about any support networks that are in place for special needs families. Families with children that have special needs do tend to form groups and rely on each other through the ups and downs.


----------

